# Geistesblitz



## Heiko (12 September 2002)

Ich hab mal was umgestellt, was sich günstig auf die Postingprobleme auswirken könnte. Ich bitte deshalb um Prüfung und ggfs Nachricht hierher oder an mich falls derartige Probleme nochmal auftauchen


----------



## virenscanner (12 September 2002)

Hallo Heiko,

hat eventuell durch Deinen Geistesblitz der letzte Beitrag unter "Dialer" dieses Datum Do, 01.01.1970, 02:00  ???


----------



## Heiko (12 September 2002)

Kaum, wieso?


----------



## virenscanner (12 September 2002)

In der Übersicht stand (zum Zeitpunkt meines Postings hier) bei der Rubrik  Dialer unter "letzter Beitrag" dieses Datum und kein Username.

Sowas hatte ich zuvor noch nicht gesehen und dachte deshalb, dass es  ursächlich mit Deiner Änderung in Verbindung stehen könnte...

Der jetzige Eintrag ist wieder vom heutigen Datum...


----------



## Heiko (12 September 2002)

Strange things happen out here...


----------



## virenscanner (12 September 2002)

More strange things....

z.B.:

Unter "Dialer"  auf der fünften Seite gibt es einen Thread namens "wowdeb.exe". Laut Übersicht 3 Antworten, die letzte von DevilFrank. Im Thread selbst sieht man, dass 7 Antworten, die letzten 3 von mir enthalten sind.

Schöne Grüße...
Virenscanner


----------



## Heiko (12 September 2002)

Gib mir mal bitte die Thread-ID und die ID des letzten Artikels


----------



## virenscanner (12 September 2002)

Falls ich das so richtig interpretiert habe:

595   und   3600


----------



## Heiko (12 September 2002)

Jo, passt genau.
Gefunden und berichtigt.
Irgendwo hängt da ein Fehler zwischen Webserver und Datenbank...


----------



## virenscanner (12 September 2002)

Wahrscheinlich nur Zufall: Der Thread 595 endete mit Artikel 3595...

Es war auch nicht der einzige Thread, der in der Übersicht falsche Werte hat(te), aber an den konnte ich mich sehr gut erinnern, da "ich" von der Boardsoftware anscheinend "ignoriert" wurde.


----------



## Heiko (12 September 2002)

Ja, der Zusammenhang des Problems ist mir schon bekannt. Mir fehlts lediglich an der Kenntnis der genauen Ursache.


----------



## virenscanner (12 September 2002)

Tja, dabei kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen.... :bigcry: 

Einen schönen Tag wünsche ich Dir noch...

Virenscanner


----------

